
Why You Need a Line of Credit and How to Use It when Starting Up - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/10/2/why-you-need-a-line-of-credit-and-how-to-use-it/10198/view.aspx
======
imsteve
So the advantage for a young company is that you can get a much higher limit
than a credit card?

~~~
eru
And it looks like you would pay less interest.

